# Paul Baynes



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 11, 2007)

Paul Baynes, English Puritan lived from 1573 to 1617. He wrote _A Commentary on St. Paul's Epistle to the Ephesians_, a commentary on the first two chapters of Colossians, a treatise on the Lord's Prayer, _Help to True Happiness_, _The Trial of a Christian's Estate_, _A Caveat for Cold Christians_, _A Counterbane against Earthly Carefulness_, _An Epitome of Man's Misery and Deliverance_, _The Mirror or Miracle of God's Love unto the World of His Elect_, _Two Godly and Fruitful Treatises_ and _Brief Directions Unto a Godly Life_, among other works.


----------

